# 2018 Specialty



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The time is nearing for the 2018 National Specialty! Entry Express is the place to go for entering the field trial and the hunting test ... as always, ENTRIES CLOSE EARLY FOR THE SPECIALTY! You must enter no later than September 5. [FT entries so far: Open 10, Am 15, Qual 25, Derby 5.] And I have to say that we have some truly outstanding judges for the field trial, including at least 2, maybe 3, who have judged either a National or a National Amateur!!!

And the Field Education Committee is again holding the increasingly popular "Field for Newbies" event. It will be held on Friday, October 5 at the Purina Center. Please note, for the first time ever, it is being held BEFORE WC/WCX, HUNTING TEST and FIELD TRIAL ... meaning that if you need to put some final touches on your training, the FEC members are there to help you in your final hours of getting ready!!! The FEC members are an experienced bunch, collectively having earned scores of Derby points, multiple MH/SH/JH titles, a number of QAA/*** titles, and even a couple of FC and AFC titles. So even if you and your teammate-dog don't really qualify as "newbies," the FEC may have something to offer and would be more than happy to help ... (and if you have experience and want to help, I'm sure that they'll find something you can do to help).

FTGoldens


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

So wish we could be there but a 16 hour drive is a little too far  Two more years when its on the East Coast we will be there.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT,
Thanks for all you do to help make the national specialty happen. I can't imagine how much work it is. I hope everyone has a great time and posts some great photos here in GRF!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Entries for the 2018 Specialty Field Trial have closed with 239 entrants ... that's an outstanding number!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Entries for the 2018 Specialty Field Trial have closed with 239 entrants ... that's an outstanding number!



Good luck to everyone! I hope to see posts on how the trials/tests/certificates went!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> So wish we could be there but a 16 hour drive is a little too far  Two more years when its on the East Coast we will be there.



A little far for me too, same 16 hours.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

*EGAD!*

I just looked at the calendar and there are ONLY 19 DAYS before the field events commence at the SPECIALTY!

_So much to teach, so little time!_

{Here's a reminder for the Field for Newbies, to be held on Friday, October 5 from 9:00 until 11:00 at a field adjacent to the Purina Center. Novice, as well as experienced, trainers and dogs are welcome!}


----------

